# IMSA Rules Change for Audi R10



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

IMSA is appearently getting tired(just like the SCCA in the Can Am days) of the Penske/Porsche dominance. Starting at Belle Isle, the Audi teams are allowed to raise their refueling rig storage tanks by 50 cm to 250 cm above ground level.
This seems to be an attempt to redress the fact that the R10's refueling stops take so long compaired to the E10 fueled cars, and to try to curb the recent Penske/Porsche dominance without altering either car out of ACO specs(and loose their chance at getting first dibbs on a Le Mans invite by winning Petit Le Mans).
This change is in effect until the end of the season.
Link: http://www.imsaracing.net/2007...8.pdf


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:10 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## heel_toe (Apr 27, 2007)

That won't help for Detroit, but could be useful for Petit and Laguna.


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (heel_toe)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Good, I definitely noticed that it took at least 5 more seconds to refill the 81 liter R10 tank than the 90 liter P2 tanks. No way in hell should Audi lose out on pit stops, the fuels are meant to be equalized, this means equal refuel times at the min.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (chewym)*

You're assuming that the Porsche was actually putting in 90 liters. Smaller restrictors can mean better mileage and can mean that they arent actually filling as much as the Audis are during stops. We simply do not know.


----------

